# Manual 3 way valve - Drip and Sprays



## Beedix (Feb 3, 2017)

I've got a hellstrip that is valved for drip irrigation. Generally like it OK, but hate it for watering in chems when needed. Running additional zones just seems...too big of a job.

What I'd really like to do is leave it set for drip irrigation and for those 4 or 5 times a season where I want to water in, manually flip a switch, change my controller settings, and switch it back. I mean, electrical control is ideal, but just seems not worth the effort.

Thoughts on this?

The zone valve would need to be swapped out to a non-regulating. In the hellstrip, I'd dig out a box to house a 3 way valve of some sort with the drip side having the recommended filter\regulator specified for my Netafim techline CV. The other output would be regulated for Hunter MPs that I'd have to install (or I'd just use regulated heads).

My only experience running a zone was excruciating. Due to the extreme downward slope of my lawn, it was impossible to get deep enough to get under all the rocks under the driveway. I ended up going under a sidewalk and running the electrical over the garage doors.

Thanks Boys.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

What is the sqft of the hellstrip?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Beedix said:


> Thoughts on this?


I would probably just permanently convert the zone to MP Side Strips, but your plan sounds workable if you want to keep the drip system. :thumbup:


----------

